# Seeking Nubian buck opinion



## phoenixmama (Dec 28, 2010)

Craigslist ad here:
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/grd/2132181757.html 

His pedigree here:
http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001537659

Honest opinions welcome...there's no hurry or sentimental junk for me.  Thanks!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 28, 2010)

Looks great to me??  I have a fancy pants registered toggenberg buck..and what I looked at was the milking lines he came from.  Cuz I am using my goats for milking.  So my new buck had outstanding milking lines. But mostly, she did everything I would as an animal owner with vacinations etc. and he was healthy and very handsome!! And it was a bonus he was registered and had oustanding award winning milking lines.  

But truly all that dos'nt hold alot of water in my eyes always.  I look for health and its always good to go meet the animals and see them with your own eyes.  IMO.

I like to look at the stance...his features..his overall appearance and the farm he's coming from stuff like that.  I want health records and make sure he's well cared for.  Im definatley a hands on kinda shopper when it comes to my animals.  

But thats me.  Im sure others know alot more about registrations etc..

Good luck...I hope you find what you want soon!!!


----------



## KellyHM (Dec 28, 2010)

Looks like a nice buck, although you won't be able to tell for sure until you see him in person.  Don't know a lot about those bloodlines.  The CAE testing doesn't mean anything at his age...I'd want to know about his dam and the rest of the herd.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 28, 2010)

Kelly is absolutley correct.  CAE testing at that age is generally inaccurate.  They dont really start to show the antibodies until 2 years or more and sometimes up to 5 years..So its an inaccurate statement for sure!

Great point Kelly...


----------



## dhansen (Dec 28, 2010)

Definitely go see him.  He is beautiful, but without seeing his mom's udder, the pedigree is just names, nice names that they are.  I also have a nubian buck with a very nice pedigree that I bought at about his age. (Waiting to see his kids in the next month) Due to the bottle feeding, he thinks I am mom and is VERY loud and wants to be right next to me.  That is not always the best when he is in rut!  Good luck


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 28, 2010)

I like his solid colored ears....I'm so tired of frosted eared kids....*sigh*


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 29, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I like his solid colored ears....I'm so tired of frosted eared kids....*sigh*


I'm a big fan of solid ears also.  I'll bet someone here can confirm this, but I've been thinking frosted ears are dominant.  Our first kid of the season looks identical in coloration to his sire (right down to the teeny spot of white on his side) except his dam added frosted ears.  My husband loves them, but it's not my preference.  Of course, I'll take frosted eared doelings to solid eared bucklings any day!


----------



## KellyHM (Dec 29, 2010)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, I have to say I love the frosted ears.    From my experience I think you may be right about the dominance though.  My spotted Nubian, who has solid black ears, had 2 doelings with spots and frosted ears (buck's ears were frosted), so it does seem that way.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 29, 2010)

It's definitely dominant...I have 2 solid-colored-eared does, and both have frosted-eared kids, and they've been bred to 2 different frosted eared bucks.

My next buck WILL have solid ears, this I vow.  *puts down foot*


----------



## phoenixmama (Dec 30, 2010)

My two frosted ear doelings were bred to a solid eared buck in November.  I was hoping for solid eared kids...it will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 30, 2010)

I've had solid eared kids born when one parent had solid ears...um...twice out of....40 or so Nubian kids.  
I would venture it depends on how many solid ears are in the genetic mix...the more it's there, the better your chances.


----------

